# Info On This Watch Please



## phil111188 (Jun 15, 2011)

hi would appreciate any information on this watch and a rough guide as to its value if possible , from my understanding it was bought in 1976 and is a f300 chronometer ? is this correct thankyou in advance phil.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi and welcome to









I don't know much about Omegas so I don't know the model but there's a sticky on this very forum on how to date it: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=50202

Regarding giving you a value for the watch, no one will because it depends on a lot of things and the decisive factor being how much a potential buyer is willing to pay for it. That's the real value, not what some catalogue might tell you. Once you have the model and year, a good way to have an idea on the value is dropping by ebay and checking for how much similar models tend to sell.

Good luck!


----------



## phil111188 (Jun 15, 2011)

thank-you kutusov, appreciate the help, i understand its only worth what someone will pay i was just looking for a ball park figure i doubt i would sell anyway as it was left to me by a relative. I will follow your advice all the same again thankyou


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice watch. Any chance of a photo of the movement, not sure if its an F300 as these would normally require a battery.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes Sreety has it right.... It should have f300 on the dial, and usually the Omega sign would be in red with a black background ( from memory ) and it would definatly be battery powered not a wind up.

To me it looks like a normal Omega wind up watch, perhaps an entry level model on their product range as not a "Seamaster" or extra thin dress watch.

As to value, well have a look on the 'bay to see similar watches to get an approx value, main thing is to wear it and enjoy it :yes:


----------



## phil111188 (Jun 15, 2011)

what do you mean by photo of its movement ? just proof that it works ? and ok thanks everyone for the info i was just basing the f300 on what was in the manual but yes its definately a wind up


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

phil111188 said:


> what do you mean by photo of its movement ? just proof that it works ? and ok thanks everyone for the info i was just basing the f300 on what was in the manual but yes its definately a wind up


Well, I still don't know a thing about Omegas but I did a quick search on it. The question about the movement relates to the model in the way that the f300 is an electric watch and not a mechanical one (your's is mechanical because you have to wind it up).

Harryblakes7 (Harry as friends call him  ) is also right about the details on the dial. Here's a picture of a f300 similar to yours...










So, from this data I would say the manual is not for that watch...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, I think I found it...

Is it the same as this one? (edit: the hands seem different, yours are pointy)










If so, it's referred to simply as an Omega Geneve and should be from the early 70s. Wind up movement cal. 1030 and the case diameter should be around 36,5 mm. The one on the photo has a price tag on it of â‚¬790 (edit nr2: the price includes the fact that it has been fully serviced too) but like I said it's difficult to say if that's a fair price or someone reaching for the sky.

Hope this helps and that you stay around the forum!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> Ok, I think I found it...
> 
> Is it the same as this one? (edit: the hands seem different, yours are pointy)
> 
> ...


You've got the right idea there. If it is an automatic winding movement, it could be a cal.1000/1002/1010/1011/1012/1030. If it is a manual wind it would likely be a cal.613. Those cases do like quite similar. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> You've got the right idea there. If it is an automatic winding movement, it could be a cal.1000/1002/1010/1011/1012/1030. If it is a manual wind it would likely be a cal.613. Those cases do like quite similar.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Well, your're the Omega guy (how does it feel not to be the Alpha guy?  ) but are you sure the 1030 is an auto? The OPs is a wind up and the black one I posted is described as a wind up 1030.

Also, take a look on this LINK and at this pic:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

You are quite correct.







I glanced over the specs for the range and was paying more attention to the day/date versus date only movements and dropped the ball. :bag:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> You are quite correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah! Me being correct about an Omega... what's the World coming to!!!


----------



## phil111188 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks kutusov that does look awfully like it and yeh like i said i dont think il be selling it anyway its just nice to know these things and who would of thought it could be so much fun trying to identify a watch ha , although i must be honest a lot of what you and the others have said has gone over my head ha


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

phil111188 said:


> although i must be honest a lot of what you and the others have said has gone over my head ha


Well, ask away! That's also what a forum is for! When I joined I knew a watch told you the time and that was pretty much it...

...of course there's a big risk in getting into this stuff... your wallet will be wanting to divorce you pretty soon


----------



## phil111188 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm sure il pick it up, i just meant with the



> it could be a cal.1000/1002/1010/1011/1012/1030. If it is a manual wind it would likely be a cal.613.


means little to me at this stage but as you say could become a costly hobby ha


----------



## phil111188 (Jun 15, 2011)

also after a bit of digging with the info provided i found this does look similar

My link


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

phil111188 said:


> means little to me at this stage but as you say could become a costly hobby ha


Those numbers are the model reference to the calibers or movements fitted on the watch. It's the model numbers for the mechanism inside.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Your watch appears to be the 70's successor to the affordable Seamaster 600 of the 60's. Yours wasn't as renowned as the 600, simply due to the overwhelming onslaught of quartz watches in the mid to late 70's. 

Later,

William


----------



## LeeKaye (Jun 3, 2011)

Whatever it is, I like it. Love the colour.


----------

